# 23krs And A 2007 Ford F150 Fx4



## maculberson (May 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

First I would like to thank the forum for allowing non-Outback owners to post. I have not purchased an Outback yet, but I am looking. I was thinking about the 28KRS until I found this forum. I would now like to thank those who cared enough to answer other people's posts. I think it saved my truck.

I have never owned a RV, but I do have some towing history with an open car trailer and a motorcycle trailer (both open and enclosed). My parents have been RVing for may years.

I have a 2007 Ford F150 SuperCab FX4 4x4 with the towing package and a GVWR rating of 7200 pounds. I will be carrying my Harley Ultra Classic that weighs about 835 pounds.

I am now thinking about the 23KRS. I have a couple of questions.
1. Am I still looking at something that is too big for my truck?
2. Has anyone dealt with Lakeshore RV or another online dealer? Lakeshore quoted me a price on the 28KRS that was over $1000 cheaper (delivered) than my nearest dealer here in Alabama.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

First of all I want to welcome you to the site. Second, I will say the 23KRS would be perfect for your setup as I am saying this because my neighbor has the 23KRS and pulls it with a Tundra TRC edition and its fine (also a 1/2 ton). It sits level when his Fat Boy is in it, and he says it handles great.
I have the 28KRS and pull it with an '88 F350 Dually and I put my Road King in it. I say this because I have the tour pack on it and a fairing just like yours. The bike fits fine as long as you load it on an angle. 
In closing I would say "Go for it!" it sounds like the FX4 edition may be a little beefier to help out with the tongue weight even though you will be needing a good weight distribution hitch. It sounds like you are on the way to a GREAT setup and will be enjoying many fun trips. If I can help at all just send me a PM. I am sure others will post here soon, theres a LOAD of great info here that will help.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't address the ROO questions, but can comment on the "online dealers"

Many here have bought from Lakeshore RV and most have had great experiences. I personally bought from Holman RV (Cincinatti, OH) as the deals worked out better at that time. Both dealers are rather high volume and don't hesitate to provide quotes over the web (as you already learned with Lakeshore). Now as for the delivery: If it was me (and it was 16 months ago), I would definetly pick up the trailer. That allows you to do a thorough PDI at the dealer so anything wrong can be fixed PRIOR to or within a day of Delivery. "Camper Andy" just did this coming from Idaho to Michigan just to pick up the trailer. IMO, the peace of mind of not really buying anything until you are satisfied that everything is working is priceless (Also, the only negative review I can remember from Lakeshore was someone who got a trailer delivered). Good luck with your shopping!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sorry I didnt address your second part of your concern in my first post. I had my 28KRS delivered from Lakeshore to my home in Florida. I dealt with Marci (she is now a member on here as well) and This was all before I knew this site existed. I got the TT and had no idea what to look for and I had no clue what a PDI was. I looked it over (and yes it was new and yes it was a camper...looks good...) so to make a long story short, we finished up the deal and so far we have not had any problems (only really minor things that was easier to fix myself than to find someone to fix it.) I guess we lucked out with knowing so little when we got it and not having problems. Anyways, If you don't want to pick it up (which I would suggest doing as stated above by Nathan) but if you can't, I would suggest talking to Marci. If she treats you as professionally and as courteous as she did with us, I am SURE you will be happy with your decision and your purchase. Good Luck!


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

We bought our 23KRS from Holman RV, but they were thousands lower than our local dealer... so the decision was easy. The only problem we've had was getting warranty work by another dealer done in a timely manner. We were told to drop it off and leave it for 4-5 weeks and they would get to it when they could. I later learned this is an unfortunate problem in the RV industry (nothing to do with Keystone)... also common in the motorcycle industry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I can't address the ROO questions, but can comment on the "online dealers"
> 
> Many here have bought from Lakeshore RV and most have had great experiences. I personally bought from Holman RV (Cincinatti, OH) as the deals worked out better at that time. Both dealers are rather high volume and don't hesitate to provide quotes over the web (as you already learned with Lakeshore). Now as for the delivery: If it was me (and it was 16 months ago), I would definetly pick up the trailer. That allows you to do a thorough PDI at the dealer so anything wrong can be fixed PRIOR to or within a day of Delivery. "Camper Andy" just did this coming from Idaho to Michigan just to pick up the trailer. IMO, the peace of mind of not really buying anything until you are satisfied that everything is working is priceless (Also, the only negative review I can remember from Lakeshore was someone who got a trailer delivered). Good luck with your shopping!


...and if you go to pick it up, you will have one night in Lakeshores parking lot (to test everything again...after the PDI) and then you get to camp all the way home.







Go for it!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi MikeDCop









Just wanted to say hello and







to Outbackers! 

Take it from another Roo owner...you're going to love it!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
We purchased from Lakeshore with delivery to AZ without problems. Had issues with the tires (another forum on here) but that was resolved very quickly. Lakeshore doesn't deliver and leave you high and dry. You have plenty of time to try things out. We did a complete walk thru when we purchased our pop-up and everything worked and was checked off until the first time we used heat for extended period. It did not work properly and we needed a new thermostat because it wasn't cycling on and off properly. Yet, during walk-thru it was fine because we did not run it for hours. My point is that some things may not be discovered until actually in the trailer using it for a period of time. Yes, we would have liked to save delivery cost but did not have the time to go pick up and even with the delivery we still saved thousands compared to local dealer. We also priced the same model in TX to go pick it up (closer) because they said they are an outback Outlet and they came within 1500.00 of Lakeshore's price and we would have to use our gas and time to pick up the trailer in addition to the added 1500. This was our first time buying something "unseen" and all went well.

Good luck with your search!

Cristy


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Mike!








Welcome to Outbackers!!!
We are also Roo owners and we LOVE







our Roo. We are from Boaz (actually Sardis City) maybe we will see each other camping or riding sometime when you get your Roo cause you know you want it. Come on - go ahead and try it...just one time won't hurt you. It's not addictive..oh wait yes it is, but it's worth it!!

Welcome!!!


----------



## maculberson (May 6, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their reply and information. I sent an e-mail to Lakeshore RV yesterday asking for a quote for the 23KRS. I think I will be able to fit it in the budget within the next 4-6 months.
Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Don't count out Holman Motors in Cincinnati, OH...

Make: 2009 Keystone Outback Kargoroo 23KRS
Unit: 21685
MSRP Price: $18,207.00
Your discounted price: $17,451.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

You might want to call to ask pricing on a 2008 model...Ask for Rocky


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> You might want to call to ask pricing on a 2008 model...Ask for Rocky


Heayweight champ one minute...RV Saleman the next..


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We have a 28KRS and we love it. We have a 2006 F-150 crew cab 4x4 and have not had any problem towing the Roo. What engine do you have? We have the 5.4 and our towing capacity is 9200 (I think). As for the dealership question, we have 1 keystone dealer in the state, shipping from 'outside' would be a fortune. I hope this helps, Eric


----------



## maculberson (May 6, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Don't count out Holman Motors in Cincinnati, OH...
> 
> Make: 2009 Keystone Outback Kargoroo 23KRS
> Unit: 21685
> ...


Thanks Rocky...noted. I didn't see a 23KRS on the Holman web page.

No matter how I slice it, 4-6 months is the soonest due to budget constrants. The lovely wifey (who is better at managing money than I am) has ok but I have to pay off a bill first.

Mike


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't help with the dealer info but I can tell you the truck will struggle. Under powered and overrated.

Our '07 F150 Supercab 4x4, 5.4 with a 3.73 rear end and tow package works hard to pull the 23KRS. Too hard. And I haven't even put the bike in there yet. I'm utterly disappointed with this truck and am looking at upgrading after only 7 trips. I was expecting alot more from the 5.4.

300 hp my a$$. And the tow rating? Please. This truck couldn't pull 9200# going downhill with a tailwind. It barely deals with 6500# on the flats without screaming. Throw a decent hill in there and you're over 4k easy.

And you're putting an 800# + bike in there? Yowza. Forget it. The tongue weight alone will kill you.

Do yourself a favor and get a diesel 250 or a Dodge 2500 at the minimum. I know I will be before the end of the season.

A whopping 7mpg when towing wasn't exactly what I was expecting either.

Just stating my experience. Good luck with yours.


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> Can't help with the dealer info but I can tell you the truck will struggle. Under powered and overrated.
> 
> Our '07 F150 Supercab 4x4, 5.4 with a 3.73 rear end and tow package works hard to pull the 23KRS. Too hard. And I haven't even put the bike in there yet. I'm utterly disappointed with this truck and am looking at upgrading after only 7 trips. I was expecting alot more from the 5.4.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to agree with this. I had 05, 2 wheel drive, f150 super crew, 5.4, 3.73, tow package and also added a programmer, intake and free flow exhaust to try and help it. I don't have a 23krs, but a 25RSS and probably real close to what you would be at. I went on a 350 mile trip to the beach and was completely worn out when I got there. Some of the hills on the interstate, the truck was punched to the floor and loosing speed. The 5.4 is a dog, I bet actual numbers are close to 200hp. Ended up with a f250 diesel and ok now....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rnasah said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with this. I had 05, 2 wheel drive, f150 super crew, 5.4, 3.73, tow package and also added a programmer, intake and free flow exhaust to try and help it. I don't have a 23krs, but a 25RSS and probably real close to what you would be at. I went on a 350 mile trip to the beach and was completely worn out when I got there. Some of the hills on the interstate, the truck was punched to the floor and loosing speed. The 5.4 is a dog, I bet actual numbers are close to 200hp. Ended up with a f250 diesel and ok now....


Uh you tow with Torque, not HP







. I'm sure the 5.4L makes 300HP, but it makes it at high revs(5000rpm). You tow with the Torque and that number is 365ft-lbs at 3750rpm. The 6.4L Diesel's torque is 650ft-lb at 2000 rpm. So, if you are working your engine hard, the best place for it to be is ~3750rpm for the 5.4L or ~2000 rpm for the 6.4L. Therefore, it is not at all suprising that the Trans should try to keep you in that range, and it is what you will see while towing a big load.

I agree, the engine is not the best for towing 9200 lbs at 70mph, but it WILL tow that weight, even up a decent grade. You will know it is working though, and the manufacturer's don't guarentee the speed it will do it at.








As for fuel economy, with the 28RSDS I saw a low of 7mpg (strong headwind hauling at 65mph) and 9mpg (60mph with tail wind). Moral of the story, always tow with a tail wind!









Aftermarket engine controllers don't do much for non-turbo engines. The manufacturer has already wrung about as much as is possible out of the engines these days. If you have a turbo engine, you can change boost, but the diesel guys often discover that the max boost was set for durability reasons....









Most important is to be comfortable with your truck. If you are ok letting the revs run high, and taking your time on hills, the 150 should be ok. If you want to maintain speed on hills or win the race with the semis, then go for a Diesel!


----------

